# Thief



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

The Master Thief Garett is back with the new Thief reboot, which is now in the works. This series is one of my all time favourites with Thief : The Dark Project, Thief 2 : The Metal Age and Thief : Deadly Shadows. I am damn excited for this one.

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104752013-Apr-4-CGI-ScreenCap.jpg

Announcement trailer :



Here's some behind the scenes of the development :



Hope they release for the PC. Releasing for PC, PS4 and other consoles.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

So its not been announced for PC yet ??


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So its not been announced for PC yet ??



It's been announced for PC, PS4 and  "other next gen consoles", which would mean Xbox 720 afaik. Looks like it's the Wii U which will be left out in the cold again.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

Well PC announcement is more than enough for me.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

I am still playing Thief 2 : The Metal Age. That game is awesome. If this is coming for PC, then I will definitely buy.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 6, 2013)

Some Thief screens and artwork(P$4):

Thief 4 PS4 screens & artwork - see the darker side of The City. Wait, it's all dark | PS4 Games, PS4 Previews | Official PlayStation Magazine


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So its not been announced for PC yet ??



Its the lead platform


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Thief 4 PS4 screens & artwork - see the darker side of The City. Wait, it's all dark | PS4 Games, PS4 Previews | Official PlayStation Magazine



Dishonored was inspired by Thief, though most people would never have played/heard about the THIEF series before. 
Those people will soon compare this with Dishonored, and will say "Thief(reboot) is like Dishonored"


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Dishonored was inspired by Thief, though most people would never have played/heard about the THIEF series before.
> Those people will soon compare this with Dishonored, and will say "Thief(reboot) is like Dishonored"



That happens all the time..not just in video games.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

I hear that this will have third-person view as well. I would hate it if they make it Assassin's Creed like.


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

Even the Thief: Deadly shadows had Third-person view.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 6, 2013)

PC version superiority confirmed. Capped at 30 FPS on the PS4

PS4 Thief capped at 30fps, producer suggests - 60fps 'not a necessity' - Thief for PS4 News


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

Here are the artwork from that link :

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104772K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-002.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104922K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-002.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104942K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-004.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104792K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-004.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104802K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-005.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104762K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-001.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104882K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-013.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104862K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-011.jpg



Gearbox said:


> Even the Thiefeadly shadows has Third-person view.



Haven't played Deadly Shadows yet. Still playing Thief 2 : The Metal Age. 



dead5 said:


> PC version superiority confirmed. Capped at 30 FPS on the PS4
> 
> PS4 Thief capped at 30fps, producer suggests - 60fps 'not a necessity' - Thief for PS4 News



PC master race.

I hope they make the campaign as long as its predecessors.

PS: It doesn't look like a complete reboot since Garett still has his artificial eye.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Here are the artwork from that link :
> PS: It doesn't look like a complete reboot since Garett still has his artificial eye.



I'm hoping its a soft reboot in the line of The New 52 or Star Trek. It is possible that they kept the eye in this timeline too while still making it a complete reboot, discarding all  the history and lore from previous games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2013)

he looks like a ninja..  
Kinda cool lol


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> he looks like a ninja..
> Kinda cool lol



He kinda looks like Desmond/Altair to me.  We need well lit a full frontal shot to confirm if it has the the assassin's peak


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> He kinda looks like Desmond/Altair to me.  We need well lit a full frontal shot to confirm if it has the the assassin's peak


*i.imgur.com/UHy2lrl.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> He kinda looks like Desmond/Altair to me.  We need well lit a full frontal shot to confirm if it has the the assassin's peak



What do you think?

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/104852K13-Apr-4-Thief-Screenshot-010.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/48042K13-Apr-4-Garrett.jpg

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2013/04/48102K13-Apr-4-Garrett-1.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 6, 2013)

No assassins peak? That's disappointing(not).


----------



## rohit32407 (Apr 6, 2013)

This is the best news i have got in the recent times. I absolutely love this game. Played Thief demo in 1997 but did not have money to buy the original game. Internet was just not there back then. Played all the 3 thief games whenever i could get them. Absolutely love them. Best stealth game IMO and i love stealth. Thief: deadly shadows was kind of scary at times but still just damn awesome. Can't wait. Thanks for the thread desmond 

Screenshots look pretty neat and detailed. I just hope that PC port is not a crappy one.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 7, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> This is the best news i have got in the recent times. I absolutely love this game. Played Thief demo in 1997 but did not have money to buy the original game. Internet was just not there back then. Played all the 3 thief games whenever i could get them. Absolutely love them. Best stealth game IMO and i love stealth. Thief: deadly shadows was kind of scary at times but still just damn awesome. Can't wait. Thanks for the thread desmond
> 
> Screenshots look pretty neat and detailed. I just hope that PC port is not a crappy one.



PC is the lead platform i believe.

Edit: nvm confused it with watch_dogs. The game is by the same people who gave us human reolution so i expect a pretty decent port at the least.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2013)

According to this link, it is coming for the PC as well.

*kotaku.com/5988618/spectacular-thief-4-images-leak-on-russian-site

OP updated with announcement trailer.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

Thief fans petition for return of original Garrett actor



> Thief fans are petitioning Eidos Montreal for the return of original Garrett voice actor Stephen Russell, and the campaign has already amassed some 1,800 names.
> 
> 
> PCGamesN reports that at present, Garrett is now being voiced by Assassin’s Creed 2 mo-cap actor Romano Orzari, and that some fans are none too pleased.
> ...



Source : Thief fans petition for return of original Garrett actor: amasses 1,800 names | VG247

I personally don't really mind but I can't say anything until I hear the current voice actor. But Russell had a pretty iconic voice for Garett.

Also : 

Thief uses Unreal Engine 3, not UE4

*www.videogamer.com/ps4/thief/news/confirmed_thief_uses_unreal_engine_3_not_ue4.html


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2013)

^ Crazy addicted fans.
Shows the love of Thief-fanboys towards thief series.

I should complete Thief:deadly shadows before Thief4.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

I haven't even completed Thief 2 : The Metal Age. 

But I think there is still a lot of time before it comes out, so no hurries in completing them.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

PS4 and pc version would be identical in visual quality. Its one of those early titles.

Looks impressive even in UE 3 mould.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

I am glad that they are using UE3, this might then run on my existing machine as well then.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like Thief is running into trouble because of internal office politics.

Seems Like Thief Really Is In Serious Trouble


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2013)

Gameplay demo shown at E3


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2013)

A new trailer is now out :


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am still playing Thief 2 : The Metal Age. That game is awesome. If this is coming for PC, then I will definitely buy.



Is it sandbox?? Third person or First person?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Is it sandbox?? Third person or First person?



Too early to say.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2013)

New trailer :


----------



## abhidev (Oct 9, 2013)

the game looks good....


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2013)

Grabbing the word THIEF, is a nice thought..


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2013)

He looks like Geralt + Altair to me. Good


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> He looks like Geralt + Altair to me. Good


+ Dishonered's Corvo attano.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> He looks like Geralt + Altair to me. Good





Gearbox said:


> + Dishonered's Corvo attano.



But he is none of those.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

never played any of the Thief game before

is it good?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> never played any of the Thief game before
> 
> is it good?



Dude...play the first two Thief games and you will get an experience unlike any other. There are so many ways to complete a game and stealth is paramount.

Edit : The Thief series is the grandfather of the original first person stealth genre. Thought I do not hope this new one to recreate the feel of the originals, I recommend the originals to be must play classics.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2013)

checkout he new trailer...the voice of the thief is good 

[YOUTUBE]0rwCrn97muc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

Its been a long time since I played a proper Stealth game, looks promising to me so far.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude...play the first two Thief games and you will get an experience unlike any other. There are so many ways to complete a game and stealth is paramount.
> 
> Edit : The Thief series is the grandfather of the original first person stealth genre. Thought I do not hope this new one to recreate the feel of the originals, I recommend the originals to be must play classics.



+1 Agree


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude...play the first two Thief games and you will get an experience unlike any other. There are so many ways to complete a game and stealth is paramount.
> 
> Edit : The Thief series is the grandfather of the original first person stealth genre. Thought I do not hope this new one to recreate the feel of the originals, I recommend the originals to be must play classics.



I still remember the water arrows and grass arrows.....


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2013)

If anyone's buying recently manufactured AMD HD 7850 and above card, they can get Thief 4 steamkey for free..
See radeon rewards


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2013)

For those who still want the gameplay of the classic Thief series with more modern graphics, you can try the freeware clone The Dark Mod which is based on the Id Tech 4 engine. It is not the same as the classics but it is a mod with community made custom missions and it has no main campaign or anything. But the feel is the same as the classics.

*www.thedarkmod.com/wp-content/gallery/environments/training1.jpg

*www.thedarkmod.com/wp-content/gallery/environments/training2.jpg

*www.thedarkmod.com/wp-content/gallery/environments/alberics_8.jpg

Here's a gameplay play through


----------



## Akira (Jan 22, 2014)

The specs for PC are out:

Minimum System Requirements

OS:Windows Vista with platform update

CPU: High-performance dual core CPU or quad core CPU

RAM: 4 GB

Graphics Card: AMD Radeon 4800 series / Nvidia GTS 250

DirectX: DirectX 10

HDD/SSD: 20 GB

Recommended Specs

OS: Windows 7 or 8

CPU: AMD FX 8000 series or better / Intel i7 Quad Core CPU

RAM: 4+ GB

Graphics Card:AMD Radeon HD / R9 series or better / Nvidia GTX 660 series or better

DirectX: DirectX 11

HDD/SSD: 20 GB

The PC version of the game was ported to the PC by Nixxes, which previously worked on the PC versions Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Tomb Raider.That's good, loved both of these games 

Thief will be the first to use TrueAudio from AMD. Sadly, most of us wouldn't be able to make use of it(TA only available on R7 260x and R9 290/290x as well as Kaveri APUs ). Seriously, why not on the rest of the mainstream cards(270x, 280x etc)???


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2014)

Minimum Requirements seem decent. Though I am seriously overdue on my PC upgrade to play on recommended.

TrueAudio is part of the new SteamRoller architecture, that is why its not available on older chipsets I think.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

The requirements are acceptable for sure. Neither too low nor too high.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

looking to get  it on console this time


----------



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2014)

Thief gameplay demo. God! His voice is awesome.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2014)

Thief reviewed by PC Gamer :

Thief review | PC Gamer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 25, 2014)

Thief has been released in different P2P forums today...


----------



## snap (Feb 25, 2014)

it was leaked for quite a few days i think and the early views are that it was pretty short and linear


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 25, 2014)

Has anyone started playing it yet? If yes,it would be great if the person(s) in question could let us know how good (or bad) the game really is so that others can decide whether they should go for it or avoid it entirely.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2014)

Another review on Rock, Paper, Shogun. Looks like the new Thief is getting mixed reviews :

Wot I Think: Thief | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 28, 2014)

How is the game? Is it linear and short or long?


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 28, 2014)

Whenever thief releases "Mantle API" support,can somebody with a desktop GCN Amd card confirm how much of a performance improvement it is over std D3D ?

My only question is ..."Is "Mantle API"  the end of glorified space heaters also known as Nvidia graphic cards...


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 28, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> My only question is ..."Is "Mantle API"  the end of glorified space heaters also known as Nvidia graphic cards...



Nvidia gpu's glorified space heaters?  :what: 

Didn't get you...


----------



## heidi2521 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've played Thief for ~6 hours, and I can honestly say I am not impressed (shocking, i know).

Presentation wise, the texturing absolutely sucks arse. They have bound too many controls to the same key. You don't need to use "E" for everything. Keyboards have more than 4 buttons. The missions are too guided and fall back into the old collectathon trope. Most of the the time the product simply feels confused. It tries to be a stealth game for the beginning of the mission like the classics, before going full on Call of Duty and then becoming Assassins Creed where the combat sucks and you have low health. 

It tries to get oldschool fans like me, the average Call of Duty/Uncharted crown and the Assassins Creed crowd all at once, and ends up satisfying none of them. You don't have proper sustained stealth and freedom (in mission structure) for the oldschool fans, the action has too many interruptions where you need to hide for Call of Duty fans and you lack the freedom to actually freerun and explore for the Assassins Creed fans. 

This may have been a good product if Square Enix decided whom to target beforehand, but in trying to appeal to everyone it ends up being a thoroughly mediocre game on all fronts.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 28, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> Nvidia gpu's glorified space heaters?  :what:
> 
> Didn't get you...




Gaming PC vs. Space Heater Efficiency - Puget Custom Computers


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Gaming PC vs. Space Heater Efficiency - Puget Custom Computers



Damn they do heat up a lot especially when overclocked.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually you should not compare Thief to COD or Assassins Creed ever. The original Thief had basically "created" the stealth genre. Expecting it to be anything more than a stealth/stealing game is therefore unrealistic. I am sure it would not appeal to those who don't like stealth games since stealth is a major portion of Thief's gameplay. If you don't use stealth, you won't last long.  Also, you are a thief, not a murderer so no killing is justified. I haven't played it but from what I've observed there are no supernatural creatures like zombies, ghosts or burricks like the earlier thief games, so again there's no need to kill. Even earlier Thief games had limited health, so that is ok.

From what I've seen from review videos is that the lighting is great. Also, since the game is supposed to be dark, the texture quality does not matter at all. As for controls, it's mainly because this is a console port, therefore the console controls were mapped to Keyboard controls. That would explain the limited key bindings. But every arrow does have it's own key.


----------



## heidi2521 (Mar 2, 2014)

Its not like I want to. I just say what Square Enix/Eidos Montreal did as it is. It is a stealth game, it shouldn't have sequences that make me compare it to COD/AC at all. I wasn't complaining about low health. I was simply commenting that your average COD/AC fan won't like the low health. 

It is a console port, not console emulation. They can change the keybindings like right about every good PC port out there. The texture quality does matter because the game relies on ambient occlusion. It is not like the textures become invisible. They just have a dark blue shading. They keep lighting up everything during cutscenes and the VA and Lip sync sucks making it extremely jarring. 

Human Revolution, by the same company, with much brighter lighting had better stealth and lighting that this game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2014)

In Thief chapter 6-A Man Apart "How should I take the crystal in the baron's laboratory"?What is the procedure?


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 16, 2014)

Guys I cannot go through the asylum chapter ( the forsaken), Does anyone has any save file just after completing the asylum level, I heard the asylum level was freaking out most of the gamers around the world even the ones who regularly play Horror games, I am not a fan of Horror games and this level is freaking me out.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought there were no supernatural enemies in this Thief.


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)

Thief Gets AMD TrueAudio And Mantle Support - Tom's Hardware


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry for the bump. I tried installing it from the disks. Disk 1 goes well and then steam starts downloading the data. It's like it won't accept game data from Disk 2.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2015)

Does the disk 2 have a setup that you could run?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

No. Only huge files ~1 gb each.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2015)

Weird.

Download the rest if it's not too much. You will probably also get updates.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

^ That's what I'm planning to do. Rather I'll download the complete game (college's bandwidth  ) tomorrow.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 2, 2016)

installed the game but not able to start it. Tried desktop short-cut or through steam. When i click play, a small steam window pops up saying 'preparing to launch thief', then the thief splash menu pops up. when i click play the splash window menu closes and then nothing happens. tried re-installing but nothing.
i checked some forums about this issue and it says to download some .dll files and tweak with system32 folder in windows, which i dont wanna take a risk of.
just wondering if anyone here had this issue and know of a workaround


----------

